# Washers to convert Schrader rim holes for Presta valves



## PpPete (10 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have a source?

I've been able to source the wheel I wanted in an earlier thread - but it has schrader size valve holes and I'd rather use Presta valve tubes so this bike will be compatible with the rest of family's "road bikes"

My first thought was SJS - bound to have them, but couldnt find.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2010)

Halfords presta tubes come with a washer/adaptor... or they used to. Or just pop into your LBS see if they have any spare..


----------



## MichaelM (10 Mar 2010)

Spa Cycles do them.


----------



## Wobbly John (10 Mar 2010)

The screw-down collars on Schwalbe presta tubes have a shoulder fits in a schrader hole.


----------



## chris667 (13 Mar 2010)

I've probably got a pair. I'll have a look.


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2010)

I was advised that it wasn't necessary on here and in an lbs.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2010)

rich p said:


> I was advised that it wasn't necessary on here and in an lbs.



Depends on the valve.

In my experience if the valve seating in contact is rubber then they will wear at this point with an unavoidable catastrophic and unrepairable failure


----------



## PpPete (14 Mar 2010)

chris667 said:


> I've probably got a pair. I'll have a look.



Be brill if you have Chris.
I don't want to order anything from Spa at present. There is about £300 worth of kit I want from Spa at the moment and I'd <have> to order some of it to make the shipping charges worthwhile.
SWMBO would be "not amused".


----------



## chris667 (14 Mar 2010)

I've never, ever paid for one. Most LBS should have a box of them, they come free with most modern rims.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (14 Mar 2010)

i got some free from the lbs but i bought a repair outfit cos i felt guilty!
the schwalbe tube instructions tell you not to use presta in a schrader hole, they don't mention the grommet either though.


----------

